# Help me Please



## Nashlie (Jan 15, 2011)

Im a US citizen and my fiance lives in egypt, he is egyptian. We are trying to do either a fiance (k1) visa, or a spouse visa, but we are not sure which one to go for. He has not yet done his military service, he has it "postponed" due to his school. Is it better to go and get married and bring him as a spouse? or would the egyptian government deny his leaving the country on a fiance visa because he has to go to the army? i dont know which one would be the best for us. I want to take the sure route. PLease help me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome

There is no sure route....I believe that your fiancé will not be allowed to leave Egypt before he has done his national service. At one time one way to get out of doing this was to marry a foreigner.
There is no guarantee he will get a visa regardless of his status.

Maiden


----------



## Nashlie (Jan 15, 2011)

Then you think it is better to go an marry him and then do a spouse visa?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What I think is neither here nor there.... if fact you wouldn't want to know what I think.

Even if you are married he will not be allowed to leave until he has done his national service and even then America might not give him a visa... being married does not give you an automatic visa


----------



## Nashlie (Jan 15, 2011)

I know it doesnt give you an automatic visa, they do an interview, a background check and there is a process for the approval. The person gets approved or denied depending on what US immigration decides. I dont think he has a problem being approved, but its just the army thing. I know he can travel before he does the service, because he has a postponed status. I dont know...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nashlie said:


> I know it doesnt give you an automatic visa, they do an interview, a background check and there is a process for the approval. The person gets approved or denied depending on what US immigration decides. I dont think he has a problem being approved, but its just the army thing. I know he can travel before he does the service, because he has a postponed status. I dont know...



If you know he can travel I really don't see what your are asking. Sorry

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Suppose "school" means uni in USA? :confused2:

If that was the case, then he'll be granted the permission to travel if he's NOT a senior student........

Good luck!

Maiden, I know exactly what you think about it  But seems like people just LOVE learning the hard way......


----------

